# Thinking of turning Typhoon into rat bike



## Copper40 (Jul 28, 2014)

Husband is thinking of turning his Typhoon find into a rat bike what do you think?  




Typhoon bike before





After changes


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2014)

` Lookin' good, like that seat material. Have you been on the rat rod bikes website yet ? Your bike seems to be heading in they're direction. If the Cabe is the Yin, Rat Rod Bikes is the Yang, a lot of people here are on both sites and they do complement each other. Good luck with it.


----------

